# Do you ever give older children bm in a cup?



## HML2199 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've just recently found this website and I love it b/c I feel like I've finally found moms like me! I nursed 3 of my children till they were about 3 years old and my youngest just turned 2 and is still nursing. I've always had major oversupply. My children have never had bottles but I have expressed milk and put it in sippy cups for them around 8 months so they would get used to cups and for the occasional time I was away from them. I will occasionally feed all 4 of my children breastmilk. Like I said I have a lot of supply so a few times a week I will pump the night before and put it in the fridge and give them all a cup of bm in the morning. I figure it's much healthier than cow's milk and none of them ever say they don't like it. It makes me feel good that they are getting the nutrients and immunities. I have found, however, that most people think this is bizarre. I've learned to not tell anyone about it because they look at me like I'm nuts. Even my own parents have questioned me about this so many times. Why is it normal to drink a cow's bm, but not their own mama's bm?

Happy Mama to:

7 yo girl

5 yo boy

4 yo boy

2 yo girl

& 8 weeks pregnant!


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Aside from when she was around 1 and still nursing, I haven't given her any in a cup. I'm due in March, though, and I plan on at least letting her try bm in a cup. I don't think there is anything wrong with it at all. Of course, I was raised in a house where breastfeeding just wasn't a big deal or anything to be grossed out by. My younger sister nursed until she was 3 1/2. Mom accidentally ate some carrot puree with my bm in it, and wasn't grossed out at all.


----------



## aratiaw (Oct 15, 2006)

When my youngest was a newborn I had to express for comfort a few times, but didn't sterilise the container so didn't want to give it to her. My older kids were happy to drink it.

I think what you're doing is very unusual but not weird.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

My 3 year old DD who weaned at 2 often asks for bm in a cup. She doesnt gulp it down, i think it's more novelty abd maybe a jealousy thing since my DS is still so little and nurses often. I freeze bm when I pump, and one time DD begged me for a piece of " breast milk ice" saying it was her favorite, lol. FWIW, she didnt like it.

Are there any health benefits for weaned children who drink breast milk?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I think it is a great idea. My little one is still very little- only 20 months- but I don't nurse him anymore. But I still do pump every day and give it to him in a cup. For me though my supply has dwindled very low- but I still try to pump at least 3 times a day (I only pump 1-2 oz's in a setting!) . I am actually pumping right now as I type this! We weaned from actual nursing for different reasons I won't go into here but I still like him getting breastmilk. If I had oversupply and was still lactating and nursing little ones I would absolutely give the older kids bm in a cup. why not- it is good for them.


----------



## HML2199 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks ladies!

As far as benefits - I have read that a child's immune system does not fully develop till around 6-8 years old and breastmilk can help them in that way. I've never actually studied the composition of bm but I'm figuring it has calcium, protein and other nutrients just like any kind of milk that is beneficial to them. Most days of the week my 3 older kids do drink cows milk, but I figure if a few times a week they will drink mama's milk than why not? My 2 year old still nurses multiple times a day and usually drinks bm in a sippy about once a day.


----------



## tooraloora (Oct 15, 2010)

We don't consume any milk from other animals, so my milk is the only real milk either of my kids get (though we drink almond milk occasionally). My oldest is 6 and she does like to have a cup of expressed milk whenever she can. I hand express occasionally specifically for that purpose a couple times per week. It's definitely something we keep to ourselves, though. Unfortunately, everyone we're around is pretty clearly not breastfeeding friendly, especially past 6 months. Considering the growing discomfort being shown in response to my DS continuing to breastfeed (16 months), I can imagine the reaction I'd get if they learned DD occasionally drinks bm.


----------

